

Show HN: A ridiculously simple personal wiki - martinpllu
https://github.com/martinpllu/wik

======
CraneWorm
The only thing I found confusing is that # button allways jumps to the "All
Content" edit. I'd find it more intuitive if it was "Current Page" edit.

I like your simplistic approach. It has this "clean" feeling to it. Also, a
fun toy-use for local storage.

~~~
martinpllu
Thanks! The intention is that you are always editing the current page - each
page is just a textarea really. The # button shows the json content of the
entire wiki, which you can edit as well. It's absolutely a toy like you say!
But quite fun.

~~~
CraneWorm
I had no problem with editing pages. It's just that a separate "edit mode" for
a wiki page is what most users (well, at least me ;> ) expect. That way it's
harder to edit "by accident", and you can use some markdown for styling.

But if you added all that it wouldn't be so simple or different from normal
wikis, would it ;).

------
kenrick95
Nice concept. But isn't it better to move the JS & CSS of the HTML page out to
a separate file for browser caching purposes?

~~~
martinpllu
Thanks - I could split them out, yes. Given that it's just a toy/POC I
preferred to keep them all in the same file for now.

